# Schwinn Pedals



## Pedals Past (Aug 6, 2022)

Ladies or boys 24” phantom, Panther Hornet nice end plates ff/pp 24 hour payment requirement Buyer pays $10 usps shipping 48 usa


----------



## Hoagie57 (Aug 6, 2022)

$30.00 Shipped


----------



## Pedals Past (Aug 6, 2022)

nd


----------

